
Microsoft changes how Windows 10 disconnects USB storage devices - praveenscience
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-changes-how-windows-10-disconnects-usb-storage-devices/
======
NikkiA
This is probably the way around that it should have always been: safety over
performance except when you explicitly tell the OS that you will be careful
about disconnecting the device. I guess it's only taken MS 23 years to get it
right :D

